# Monrovia Md strip mall needs plow bids



## mickman (Jan 24, 2001)

The lady called our co. today [3x's] wants pricing for strip mall. Too far for us. Anyone local looking? Let me know, & I'll give you the info.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I should be able to handle it. I will take the info.


----------



## mickman (Jan 24, 2001)

They didn't call today. They said they had someone giving an estimate that plows a business across the street. I told them to go w/ him...they sounded cheap, & I doubt they would have paid 2 hr. min. travel time. Thanks for replying.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

No worries


----------

